# Update on sick tort, Little M



## fosters9903 (May 26, 2017)

I have had little M for about 2 weeks now. She seems to be doing much better, standing on all 4 legs with her under shell lifted off the ground. I have been feeding her daily with an added vitamin sprinkled on her food every other day! She is under a basking light as well as a UVB light, I still haven't cut her nails but am washing her eyes daily with a rinse. I will add 1 picture of her from when I first got her & several from today. It's in the low 70's here & we had lots of rain last night, so I put her out in a small kennel to get some natural light and fresh grass, but added a heat lamp to make sure her temp doesn't drop. Thanks for all your help and input!


----------



## Big Charlie (May 26, 2017)

I bet with all that grass and dandelions, she thinks she is in heaven.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 26, 2017)

I agree, she's living the life now !!


----------



## GingerLove (May 28, 2017)

This makes me so HAPPY!!!!! This is such a better life for this little tort. I can already see improvement!!! Her shell doesn't even look as sunk in, if that's possible! I love how the eyes are looking more alive than your early pictures! So happy for you!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 28, 2017)

fosters9903 said:


> I have had little M for about 2 weeks now. She seems to be doing much better, standing on all 4 legs with her under shell lifted off the ground. I have been feeding her daily with an added vitamin sprinkled on her food every other day! She is under a basking light as well as a UVB light, I still haven't cut her nails but am washing her eyes daily with a rinse. I will add 1 picture of her from when I first got her & several from today. It's in the low 70's here & we had lots of rain last night, so I put her out in a small kennel to get some natural light and fresh grass, but added a heat lamp to make sure her temp doesn't drop. Thanks for all your help and input!
> View attachment 208578
> View attachment 208579
> View attachment 208579
> ...





I think Knobby wants to propose


----------



## Carol S (May 28, 2017)

I am so happy that she is doing better.


----------



## fosters9903 (May 29, 2017)

maggie3fan said:


> I think Knobby wants to propose
> View attachment 208826


I am sure Little M would gladly accept! <3


----------



## fosters9903 (May 29, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> This makes me so HAPPY!!!!! This is such a better life for this little tort. I can already see improvement!!! Her shell doesn't even look as sunk in, if that's possible! I love how the eyes are looking more alive than your early pictures! So happy for you!


I agree I think she looks so much better as well! I love that she is doing better and feeling more active! She drinks so much water, she empties her little bowl every other day and I soak her often! Thanks for all the support!


----------



## Rachael403 (May 29, 2017)

She looks so much better! You are doing great with her!


----------



## zovick (May 29, 2017)

Nice scythe! Do you use it to cut hay as well as to suspend your heat lamp? Not very many people left today who actually know how to use one. My grandfather (born in 1888) was a master with a scythe. He cut hay with one from the time he was about 8 years old until the 1980's.


----------



## Pearly (May 29, 2017)

zovick said:


> Nice scythe! Do you use it to cut hay as well as to suspend your heat lamp? Not very many people left today who actually know how to use one. My grandfather (born in 1888) was a master with a scythe. He cut hay with one from the time he was about 8 years old until the 1980's.


I thought that's what it was! My grandpa did too! And so did my Dad and even my Mom knew how to use one


----------



## fosters9903 (May 29, 2017)

zovick said:


> Nice scythe! Do you use it to cut hay as well as to suspend your heat lamp? Not very many people left today who actually know how to use one. My grandfather (born in 1888) was a master with a scythe. He cut hay with one from the time he was about 8 years old until the 1980's.


No, my husband just has it set out for a decoration in our yard, I needed something to add heat for her for the morning so she could enjoy all day outside! I just grabbed it!


----------



## fosters9903 (Jun 6, 2017)

Here are some new pictures of Little M, she is doing so well! I have her a large dog kennel outside where she spends most of her afternoons





. She is eating the tort food well now, along with as much green leafy plants as she wants. Her eyes look so much better, her shell isn't as depressed as it was before although its still extremely soft. Kind of freaks me out to hold her too much because I can feel her movements through her shell still. Her color seems to be improving, she isn't as grey now. I still have not cut her nails, they are so soft and I fear I will hurt her. They are starting to naturally file down with all her movement on different surfaces. Again thanks for all the advice, enjoy her new pictures!


----------



## GingerLove (Jun 6, 2017)

fosters9903 said:


> Here are some new pictures of Little M, she is doing so well! I have her a large dog kennel outside where she spends most of her afternoons
> View attachment 209613
> View attachment 209614
> View attachment 209615
> ...


OH MY GOSH! She is looking so much better! I had thoroughly depressed my sister by showing her the earlier pictures when your tort wasn't looking so well, and I just showed her the pictures now and she gasped, "WOW!". You are doing such an incredible job! I love seeing the progress!


----------



## fosters9903 (Jun 6, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> OH MY GOSH! She is looking so much better! I had thoroughly depressed my sister by showing her the earlier pictures when your tort wasn't looking so well, and I just showed her the pictures now and she gasped, "WOW!". You are doing such an incredible job! I love seeing the progress!


Thank you! I always look at her pictures from when she first got here so I can see just how much she really has improved!


----------



## Carol S (Jun 6, 2017)

She looks so much better now. I am so happy that she has improved so much.


----------



## TammyJ (Jun 7, 2017)

Absolutely fantastic job!!! She looks MUCH better and this makes me very happy too!


----------



## Ariza (Jul 25, 2017)

For the nails, add some flat rough rocks inside her crate, that's how they trim their nails in the wild. I'm late to posting, can you update? You've done a miracle for the little one, she looked already great in early June. Would love to see new photos.


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 25, 2017)

You are an amazing human being and she is one lucky tortoise!!!


----------

